# Kann ich mit Java3D  2D Daten als 3D  surfaceplot  plotten?



## dmike (29. Dez 2009)

Hi

kann ich mit java3D einen 2D Datensatz als 3D surface plot anzeigen lassen, wenn der Datensatz rotationssymmetrisch zur irgendeiner Achse I sein soll?


Die Daten sehen ungefähr so aus







danke!

dmike


----------



## Marco13 (29. Dez 2009)

Ja


----------



## dmike (31. Dez 2009)

Die Punkte liegen ja in Polarkoordinaten vor. Muss ich dann wissen wie man einen Tesselator schreibt ?


----------



## Marco13 (31. Dez 2009)

Eigentlich sollte die Antwort ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein....

Aber gut: Einen Tesselator braucht man wohl nicht notwendigerweise. Wenn du einfach eine Fläche haben willst, die entsteht, wenn man das Bild um die y-Achse rotiert, könnte man diese Fläche wohl einfach als "irgendeinen" GeometryArray erstellen...


----------



## Steev (31. Dez 2009)

Ich weis nicht, ob dir das hier weiterhilft, da du ja java3D geschrieben hast.
Aber wenn es darum geht, einen Graphen 3D anzuzeigen, so kann man dies auch mithilfe von java2d recht einfach machen. Falls der Graph dann beliebig um die verschiedenen Achsen rotiert werden soll, scheidet java2d natürlich wieder aus, aber für eine einfache Darstellung kann man es schon gebrauchen.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## dmike (2. Jan 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich sollte die Antwort ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein....
> 
> Aber gut: Einen Tesselator braucht man wohl nicht notwendigerweise. Wenn du einfach eine Fläche haben willst, die entsteht, wenn man das Bild um die y-Achse rotiert, könnte man diese Fläche wohl einfach als "irgendeinen" GeometryArray erstellen...



Gibt es da irgendwie Beispielcode zu. Weil von 3D programmierung hab leider keine Ahnung. Aber ich kann mich da reinlesen.



Steev hat gesagt.:


> Ich weis nicht, ob dir das hier weiterhilft, da du ja java3D geschrieben hast.
> Aber wenn es darum geht, einen Graphen 3D anzuzeigen, so kann man dies auch mithilfe von java2d recht einfach machen. Falls der Graph dann beliebig um die verschiedenen Achsen rotiert werden soll, scheidet java2d natürlich wieder aus, aber für eine einfache Darstellung kann man es schon gebrauchen.
> 
> Gruß
> Steev


Rotieren sollte man den Graphen schon, weil ich nicht vorher weiß welche Perspektive am besten geeignet ist um auch etwas erkennen zu können. Das Ganze soll über ne GUI nämlich auch noch parametrisierbar sein, womit dann ein neuer Graph angezeigt wird.


----------

